# Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts​The IHC CJ says judges are not afraid of any campaign against judiciary; says they decide cases as per the law​
By Web Desk
May 09, 2022







Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar MInallah. Photo: IHC website/file

ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief (IHC) Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the PTI’s leadership doesn't have trust in the judiciary.

Justice Minallah issued the remarks while hearing a petition submitted by PTI’s leader Fawad Chaudhry, challenging the cases filed against Imran Khan and the top leadership of his party over the Masjid-e-Nabwi incident.
At the outset of today’s hearing, Justice Minallah noted: “Yesterday, PTI Chairman Imran Khan once again questioned why the courts were opened at 12am.”

He asked whether "PTI chairman has trust in courts or not?”

The petitioner was telling his party workers that the courts are “compromised”, noted Justice MInallah and said that they will excuse themselves from hearing the case if the petitioner does not have confidence in the court and accused the judiciary of being compromised.

The judge directed the petitioner’s counsel to take guidelines from the party’s leadership, adding that if the party does not have confidence in this bench, then they will refer the case to any other bench where they are comfortable.

He said that they did not want other important cases, including the missing persons' case, affected by the political statements made by the party’s leadership.

At this, Fawad’s lawyer Faisal Chaudhry pleaded with the court to listen to the case, considering it the case of missing persons.

“Do not undermine the missing persons' issue,” the judge told the lawyer.
The IHC CJ said that they are not afraid of any campaign against the judiciary, adding that they decide cases as per the law.

“The court had listened [Imran Khan’s] yesterday’s speech. What message was conveyed to the public?” the CJP asked. He said, "your party’s followers believe that he has a flat in Manchester."
​Meanwhile, the IHC extended till May 12 the stay order that restrained the police from arresting former information minister Fawad Chaudhry and ex-PM’s aide Dr Shahbaz Gill in a case relating to chanting slogans against Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif and his delegation at Masjid-e-Nabwi (PBUH) in Madinah.









Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts


ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the...




www.thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
17


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The IHC CJ refused to conduct the hearing, stating that the advocate, Faisal Chaudhry, must first ask the party leadership whether they trusted the court.

“The narrative that the Supreme Court and the high courts are compromised is still being spread," Justice Minallah observed. "This court can work for 24 hours a day," he said, asking if the petitioner had any objection with the court that the court may look into.

He added that the petitioners had till tomorrow (Tuesday) to provide a response. “If you don't trust the court, let me know,” the IHC CJ stated.

CJ Minallah criticised the rhetoric of the ousted government, reminding that it was the same court that provided relief to the PTI at 11pm during the 2014 sit-in.

“If you have the slightest doubt that the high court and the Supreme Court were compromised, let me know,” the high court justice reiterated.

The chief justice also questioned the "irresponsible reporting", saying that “some analysts created an atmosphere that a martial law was imminent.”

He further censured the PTI for flaming doubts on the country's institutions when Imran questioned courts opening at night

Responding to the IHC CJ's remarks, PTI's counsel Faisal Chaudhry said that he would again ask the petitioner if they wanted to withdraw the petition from the IHC.

Chief Justice Athar Minallah continued to lambast the PTI stating that they did not have confidence in the courts and were telling the public that the courts had been compromised.

In efforts to prompt a response, the CJ stated, “Imran Khan is constantly questioning the court, do Imran Khan and PTI not trust the court?”

Advocate Chaudhry stated that he had confidence in the high court and urged the judge to hear the case.

CJ Minallah expressed his disappointment with the party’s comments, stating that “it is unfortunate that a political leader stands in a meeting and tells workers that the courts have been compromised.”

The high court justice stated that the court respects the leaders of every democratic party. However, the PTI had accused him of owning an apartment in Manchester, adding that that the Honorable Justice Mansoor Ali Shah was also not spared.

The IHC has currently directed Faisal Chaudhry to take instructions and inform the court whether PTI chairman Imran Khan had confidence in them, otherwise the case will be sent to different bench.










IHC wants to know whether Imran trusts courts | The Express Tribune


Seeks reply from PTI chairman till May 12 in blasphemy case




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## HttpError

No one has any trust in courts.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Patriot forever

Kotha hai ya adalat Jo raat ko 12 bajay khul jati hai aur Sara din kam nahi karti 😂

In tawafio ko abhi bhot overtime karna hai to fulfill all the demands of American sponsered NRO 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Olympus81

Is bsdk ko samjhao that train has left the station long time ago. 

The courts are effectively kangaroo courts and judges the most corrupt of the lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Love Love:
2


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> The IHC CJ refused to conduct the hearing, stating that the advocate, Faisal Chaudhry, must first ask the party leadership whether they trusted the court.




This is absolute BS.

A professed trust in any court of law is NOT a criterion for seeking justice according to the relevant laws, for either the prosecution or the defense. One would assume a judge of a high court would know something as basic as that.

Just when one thinks Pakistan as a country could not sink any lower .... out come absolutely stupefying statements like this from those who should know better.

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Black.Mamba

He should have asked whether people have trust in courts or not.

And the answer is absolutely not.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Asimzranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
9


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

This is the bastards way to blackmail.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IceCold

Chutia of the highest order. Not that anything better was expected out of him. These forans of modern time should face people's justice. I hope PTI takes back the petition, waisa be yeh mamla app sarkon per he haal hon ga, not in courts or any other institution.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## White privilege

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts​The IHC CJ says judges are not afraid of any campaign against judiciary; says they decide cases as per the law​
> By Web Desk
> May 09, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar MInallah. Photo: IHC website/file
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief (IHC) Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the PTI’s leadership doesn't have trust in the judiciary.
> 
> Justice Minallah issued the remarks while hearing a petition submitted by PTI’s leader Fawad Chaudhry, challenging the cases filed against Imran Khan and the top leadership of his party over the Masjid-e-Nabwi incident.
> At the outset of today’s hearing, Justice Minallah noted: “Yesterday, PTI Chairman Imran Khan once again questioned why the courts were opened at 12am.”
> 
> He asked whether "PTI chairman has trust in courts or not?”
> 
> The petitioner was telling his party workers that the courts are “compromised”, noted Justice MInallah and said that they will excuse themselves from hearing the case if the petitioner does not have confidence in the court and accused the judiciary of being compromised.
> 
> The judge directed the petitioner’s counsel to take guidelines from the party’s leadership, adding that if the party does not have confidence in this bench, then they will refer the case to any other bench where they are comfortable.
> 
> He said that they did not want other important cases, including the missing persons' case, affected by the political statements made by the party’s leadership.
> 
> At this, Fawad’s lawyer Faisal Chaudhry pleaded with the court to listen to the case, considering it the case of missing persons.
> 
> “Do not undermine the missing persons' issue,” the judge told the lawyer.
> The IHC CJ said that they are not afraid of any campaign against the judiciary, adding that they decide cases as per the law.
> 
> “The court had listened [Imran Khan’s] yesterday’s speech. What message was conveyed to the public?” the CJP asked. He said, "your party’s followers believe that he has a flat in Manchester."
> ​Meanwhile, the IHC extended till May 12 the stay order that restrained the police from arresting former information minister Fawad Chaudhry and ex-PM’s aide Dr Shahbaz Gill in a case relating to chanting slogans against Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif and his delegation at Masjid-e-Nabwi (PBUH) in Madinah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk


When was the last time CJ IHC entertained a public interest matter through the long night to make sure the issue does not see the light of day?? It takes years in his courts to _legally _tell spoon from fork.Stop trying _Uncle Black Robes, _u ain't foolin' nobody....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jungibaaz

Courts did nothing wrong, their verdict restoring parliament was a fantastic defence of the constitution. Judges should continue resisting anyone trying to apply pressure.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
10


----------



## Goenitz

@Imran Khan
I don't trust Pakistani courts. First they give justice to the constable of Quetta, Model Town incident, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
3


----------



## CodeforFood

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> The IHC CJ refused to conduct the hearing, stating that the advocate, Faisal Chaudhry, must first ask the party leadership whether they trusted the court.
> 
> “The narrative that the Supreme Court and the high courts are compromised is still being spread," Justice Minallah observed. "This court can work for 24 hours a day," he said, asking if the petitioner had any objection with the court that the court may look into.
> 
> He added that the petitioners had till tomorrow (Tuesday) to provide a response. “If you don't trust the court, let me know,” the IHC CJ stated.
> 
> CJ Minallah criticised the rhetoric of the ousted government, reminding that it was the same court that provided relief to the PTI at 11pm during the 2014 sit-in.
> 
> “If you have the slightest doubt that the high court and the Supreme Court were compromised, let me know,” the high court justice reiterated.
> 
> The chief justice also questioned the "irresponsible reporting", saying that “some analysts created an atmosphere that a martial law was imminent.”
> 
> He further censured the PTI for flaming doubts on the country's institutions when Imran questioned courts opening at night
> 
> Responding to the IHC CJ's remarks, PTI's counsel Faisal Chaudhry said that he would again ask the petitioner if they wanted to withdraw the petition from the IHC.
> 
> Chief Justice Athar Minallah continued to lambast the PTI stating that they did not have confidence in the courts and were telling the public that the courts had been compromised.
> 
> In efforts to prompt a response, the CJ stated, “Imran Khan is constantly questioning the court, do Imran Khan and PTI not trust the court?”
> 
> Advocate Chaudhry stated that he had confidence in the high court and urged the judge to hear the case.
> 
> CJ Minallah expressed his disappointment with the party’s comments, stating that “it is unfortunate that a political leader stands in a meeting and tells workers that the courts have been compromised.”
> 
> The high court justice stated that the court respects the leaders of every democratic party. However, the PTI had accused him of owning an apartment in Manchester, adding that that the Honorable Justice Mansoor Ali Shah was also not spared.
> 
> The IHC has currently directed Faisal Chaudhry to take instructions and inform the court whether PTI chairman Imran Khan had confidence in them, otherwise the case will be sent to different bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHC wants to know whether Imran trusts courts | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Seeks reply from PTI chairman till May 12 in blasphemy case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk


Everything is mostly judged by the actions taken not the words spoken...
Either the rhetoric by the political parties (pti etc),Or the judiciary.
So far the actions taken by our judiciary seems to be extraordinarily aligned with the outcome we see today. ( the infamous ouster of an elected govt). It seems Judiciary bent over backwards to align and enforce the ouster.
Don't hold the opinion holders from opinionating, if the actions are questionable sane minds will question.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Jungibaaz said:


> Courts did nothing wrong, their verdict restoring parliament was a fantastic defence of the constitution. Judges should continue resisting anyone trying to apply pressure.



All judges must realize that the dispensation of justice by equal application of the relevant laws by due process is never a popularity contest. If there is any criticism as a personal opinion, it must be tolerated without reaction. If there is any criticism due to any claimed conflict of interest, then the relevant due process for resolving those must be followed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## CodeforFood

Jungibaaz said:


> Courts did nothing wrong, their verdict restoring parliament was a fantastic defence of the constitution. Judges should continue resisting anyone trying to apply pressure.


Judiciary should not be allowed to take part in constitutional matters. This suo motto stuff is very fishy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White privilege

Judiciary had showed its bias through that midnight hearing.Imran should not have left the PM house.Him getting arrested there, and there would have been a revolution.....Just like Imran couldn't keep Nawaz due to mounting pressure ,and constant _platelet updates, _Imran's arrest would have broken the dam.That pressure is unfortunately lost now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## CodeforFood

White privilege said:


> Judiciary had showed its bias through that midnight hearing.Imran should not have left the PM house.Him getting arrested there, and there would have been a revolution.....Just like Imran couldn't keep Nawaz due to mounting pressure ,and constant _platelet updates, _Imran's arrest would have broken the dam.That pressure is unfortunately lost now.



Judiciary should spend its time resolving a huge backlog of outstanding pleas and cases so that proper relief should be provided to the citizens. That should be their prime directive
Armed forces should concentrate on the defense of the country from outside forces. There is a lot of unrest seen on our borders lately. Missiles from the foreign countries venturing into our territory does not send a good message and build confidence. That should be their prime directive.
Bureaucracy should start cooperating and work under the directives of the elected officials and actually should provide that administrative control at the execution of law and inititiative. Not happening right now
Elected representative should pass better laws for the country instead of focusing on getting funds for their local populice to strengthen their vote banks (no need for mna to ask for funds his/her job is to pass the laws)
Ministries should have full control over bureaucracy and should take help from think tanks and experts to formulate policies and implement them. (e.g.,Does defense ministry control our defense arm or is it the other way around, does interior ministry have full control of district management and law and order?)
Easier said then done  . But we should stop dreaming and start walking towards it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

CodeforFood said:


> Judiciary should not be allowed to take part in constitutional matters. This suo motto stuff is very fishy.


Please review your first sentence again, if they can’t intervene in constitutional matters then who can?


----------



## Trango Towers

Anyone in Pakistan that trusts courts that open at midnight is a fool

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flight of falcon

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts​The IHC CJ says judges are not afraid of any campaign against judiciary; says they decide cases as per the law​
> By Web Desk
> May 09, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar MInallah. Photo: IHC website/file
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief (IHC) Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the PTI’s leadership doesn't have trust in the judiciary.
> 
> Justice Minallah issued the remarks while hearing a petition submitted by PTI’s leader Fawad Chaudhry, challenging the cases filed against Imran Khan and the top leadership of his party over the Masjid-e-Nabwi incident.
> At the outset of today’s hearing, Justice Minallah noted: “Yesterday, PTI Chairman Imran Khan once again questioned why the courts were opened at 12am.”
> 
> He asked whether "PTI chairman has trust in courts or not?”
> 
> The petitioner was telling his party workers that the courts are “compromised”, noted Justice MInallah and said that they will excuse themselves from hearing the case if the petitioner does not have confidence in the court and accused the judiciary of being compromised.
> 
> The judge directed the petitioner’s counsel to take guidelines from the party’s leadership, adding that if the party does not have confidence in this bench, then they will refer the case to any other bench where they are comfortable.
> 
> He said that they did not want other important cases, including the missing persons' case, affected by the political statements made by the party’s leadership.
> 
> At this, Fawad’s lawyer Faisal Chaudhry pleaded with the court to listen to the case, considering it the case of missing persons.
> 
> “Do not undermine the missing persons' issue,” the judge told the lawyer.
> The IHC CJ said that they are not afraid of any campaign against the judiciary, adding that they decide cases as per the law.
> 
> “The court had listened [Imran Khan’s] yesterday’s speech. What message was conveyed to the public?” the CJP asked. He said, "your party’s followers believe that he has a flat in Manchester."
> ​Meanwhile, the IHC extended till May 12 the stay order that restrained the police from arresting former information minister Fawad Chaudhry and ex-PM’s aide Dr Shahbaz Gill in a case relating to chanting slogans against Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif and his delegation at Masjid-e-Nabwi (PBUH) in Madinah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk




of course they decide cases based on who pays the most amount.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sal12

This is the same judge who asked IK Govt to give him guarantee that NS will not die in next couple of days if Islamabad high court adjourn NS case hearing. IK refused to give guarantee and this crook allowed NS to leave the country.

This crook was made judge by Iftikhar Chudhury for his services in lawyers movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 313ghazi

Why should anyone trust the courts in Pakistan? Frankly the country is a failed state and we're desperately trying to put a veil over it to hide the facts.

Which institution in the country actually effectively does it's job?!

These courts have huge backlogs - 1.9 million cases.

Judges in these courts can be bought, there is ample evidence, anyone with money knows someone who's bought one in his favour. I know of one who's brother collects the money here in the UK.

These courts are inconsistent in their judgements, rich and poor get different treatment.

These courts are thoroughly incompetent. Anyone who read the Asia Bibi verdict released by the SCP a few years ago would be shocked to see how such a poor case with huge holes in it, managed to first get to court and then secondly result in the imprisonment of a woman for nearly 8 years. During this period the case went through several courts, passed several judges, all of whom failed to throw it out until it came to the supreme court.

Heck a police officer was ran over in broad daylight in Quetta and it was all caught on CCTV and yet the case to convict the driver who was a politician was thrown our due to lack of evidence.

Who has any confidence in this shitshow that passes for justice?!

I wish someone in Pakistan had the bollocks to say this out loud. The judges are the biggest criminals in Pakistan, much worse than Zardari or Sharif clans.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fna

White privilege said:


> Judiciary had showed its bias through that midnight hearing.Imran should not have left the PM house.Him getting arrested there, and there would have been a revolution.....Just like Imran couldn't keep Nawaz due to mounting pressure ,and constant _platelet updates, _Imran's arrest would have broken the dam.That pressure is unfortunately lost now.


i think even Imran didnt know the level of support he had. not to talk about his advisors like SR, SMQ and FC who are products of this system. i feel if he knew the level of support, the prison vans would have been overturned and AMD(CJ-IHC), Molvi Haider, Bundiyal and eventually Bajwa, Anjuman and Shamsad would have swung from trees. it would have been the first bloody counter coup in pk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## White privilege

Sal12 said:


> This is the same judge who asked IK Govt to give him guarantee that NS will not die in next couple of days if Islamabad high court adjourn NS hearing. IK refused to give guarantee and this crook allowed NS to leave the country.
> 
> This crook was made judge by Iftikhar Chudhury for his services in lawyers movements.


That infamous _written guarantee moment _was a huge bluff, it's very clear now, and Imran failed to call it.Imran knew for sure that Nawaz was faking. He should have come out guns blazing and refused to send him abroad even if he ended up getting arrested. But I guess this also needed good governance rather than just inflated rhetoric to actually snatch political ground , at street level , from Nawaz, and effectively defang Nooni 🐊 tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erroroverload

HttpError said:


> No one has any trust in courts.


few days back, 2 brothers were released by Sc, but they were hanged by Hc years ago. i cant understand why we are on 130 spot out of 135, why we are not on 135?
or judges kitnay zouaq say kehtay hein k Adliya aazaad hai.



Jungibaaz said:


> Courts did nothing wrong, their verdict restoring parliament was a fantastic defence of the constitution. Judges should continue resisting anyone trying to apply pressure.


article 69 ko raddi ki tokr mein phenk dena chahiye. 
what would happen if one article of constitution contradicts with another article?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## White privilege

Erroroverload said:


> judges kitnay zouaq say kehtay hein k Adliya aazaad hai.


_Azaad _meaning 'out of bounds' like _Mera court meri marzi...._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goenitz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523703629131444224@blain2 @Foxtrot Alpha @Irfan Baloch @Zaki
People are killing govt officials and random people in streets. I think they have killed soem senior politcians.

As much as I like the main politcians and their co in streets dragged by the mob, please warn the concerns as the mob justice is the first thing India wants.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523709855596306432


----------



## waz

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts​The IHC CJ says judges are not afraid of any campaign against judiciary; says they decide cases as per the law​
> By Web Desk
> May 09, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar MInallah. Photo: IHC website/file
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief (IHC) Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the PTI’s leadership doesn't have trust in the judiciary.
> 
> Justice Minallah issued the remarks while hearing a petition submitted by PTI’s leader Fawad Chaudhry, challenging the cases filed against Imran Khan and the top leadership of his party over the Masjid-e-Nabwi incident.
> At the outset of today’s hearing, Justice Minallah noted: “Yesterday, PTI Chairman Imran Khan once again questioned why the courts were opened at 12am.”
> 
> He asked whether "PTI chairman has trust in courts or not?”
> 
> The petitioner was telling his party workers that the courts are “compromised”, noted Justice MInallah and said that they will excuse themselves from hearing the case if the petitioner does not have confidence in the court and accused the judiciary of being compromised.
> 
> The judge directed the petitioner’s counsel to take guidelines from the party’s leadership, adding that if the party does not have confidence in this bench, then they will refer the case to any other bench where they are comfortable.
> 
> He said that they did not want other important cases, including the missing persons' case, affected by the political statements made by the party’s leadership.
> 
> At this, Fawad’s lawyer Faisal Chaudhry pleaded with the court to listen to the case, considering it the case of missing persons.
> 
> “Do not undermine the missing persons' issue,” the judge told the lawyer.
> The IHC CJ said that they are not afraid of any campaign against the judiciary, adding that they decide cases as per the law.
> 
> “The court had listened [Imran Khan’s] yesterday’s speech. What message was conveyed to the public?” the CJP asked. He said, "your party’s followers believe that he has a flat in Manchester."
> ​Meanwhile, the IHC extended till May 12 the stay order that restrained the police from arresting former information minister Fawad Chaudhry and ex-PM’s aide Dr Shahbaz Gill in a case relating to chanting slogans against Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif and his delegation at Masjid-e-Nabwi (PBUH) in Madinah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk



He should be asking the question why the vast majority of Pakistan's people do not have trust in Pakistani courts, aside feudal lords, drugs barons, the political etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Goenitz

even if 20 May march fails, rising corruption and commodity prices means it (Srilianka like crisis) is eventual.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## White privilege

Erroroverload said:


> article 69 ko raddi ki tokr mein phenk dena chahiye.
> what would happen if one article of constitution contradicts with another article?


The whole constitution is a _clusterf*** _like the overall system of our country.Much like the comically sounding article number.😁

U can't tell where one article begins, and the other ends.It is a never ending debate of interpretations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Oh! that much justice....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gripen9

Is Justice Minallah Chief Justice of our high court of a jilted girlfriend?
Why is he having a hissy fit. There are over 50000 pending case and he adjorns because he is hurt by comments made by now an ordinary citizen.

No wonder Pakistan is ranked 130/139 for Rule of Law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CodeforFood

Jungibaaz said:


> Please review your first sentence again, if they can’t intervene in constitutional matters then who can?


The people who are supposed to write and enhance and refine the constitution?


----------



## EternalMortal

Have courts resolved the countless # of cases in their backlog? Why would the common man trust these courts when they've been denied justice for decades.


----------



## Zee-shaun

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> The IHC CJ refused to conduct the hearing, stating that the advocate, Faisal Chaudhry, must first ask the party leadership whether they trusted the court.
> 
> “The narrative that the Supreme Court and the high courts are compromised is still being spread," Justice Minallah observed. "This court can work for 24 hours a day," he said, asking if the petitioner had any objection with the court that the court may look into.
> 
> He added that the petitioners had till tomorrow (Tuesday) to provide a response. “If you don't trust the court, let me know,” the IHC CJ stated.
> 
> CJ Minallah criticised the rhetoric of the ousted government, reminding that it was the same court that provided relief to the PTI at 11pm during the 2014 sit-in.
> 
> “If you have the slightest doubt that the high court and the Supreme Court were compromised, let me know,” the high court justice reiterated.
> 
> The chief justice also questioned the "irresponsible reporting", saying that “some analysts created an atmosphere that a martial law was imminent.”
> 
> He further censured the PTI for flaming doubts on the country's institutions when Imran questioned courts opening at night
> 
> Responding to the IHC CJ's remarks, PTI's counsel Faisal Chaudhry said that he would again ask the petitioner if they wanted to withdraw the petition from the IHC.
> 
> Chief Justice Athar Minallah continued to lambast the PTI stating that they did not have confidence in the courts and were telling the public that the courts had been compromised.
> 
> In efforts to prompt a response, the CJ stated, “Imran Khan is constantly questioning the court, do Imran Khan and PTI not trust the court?”
> 
> Advocate Chaudhry stated that he had confidence in the high court and urged the judge to hear the case.
> 
> CJ Minallah expressed his disappointment with the party’s comments, stating that “it is unfortunate that a political leader stands in a meeting and tells workers that the courts have been compromised.”
> 
> The high court justice stated that the court respects the leaders of every democratic party. However, the PTI had accused him of owning an apartment in Manchester, adding that that the Honorable Justice Mansoor Ali Shah was also not spared.
> 
> The IHC has currently directed Faisal Chaudhry to take instructions and inform the court whether PTI chairman Imran Khan had confidence in them, otherwise the case will be sent to different bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHC wants to know whether Imran trusts courts | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Seeks reply from PTI chairman till May 12 in blasphemy case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk



My question to the judge in question is: Should anyone believe in a court that ranks 130 out of 139 in 2022?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SIPRA

This scoundrel jusge is blackmailing IK.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts​The IHC CJ says judges are not afraid of any campaign against judiciary; says they decide cases as per the law​
> By Web Desk
> May 09, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar MInallah. Photo: IHC website/file
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief (IHC) Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the PTI’s leadership doesn't have trust in the judiciary.
> 
> Justice Minallah issued the remarks while hearing a petition submitted by PTI’s leader Fawad Chaudhry, challenging the cases filed against Imran Khan and the top leadership of his party over the Masjid-e-Nabwi incident.
> At the outset of today’s hearing, Justice Minallah noted: “Yesterday, PTI Chairman Imran Khan once again questioned why the courts were opened at 12am.”
> 
> He asked whether "PTI chairman has trust in courts or not?”
> 
> The petitioner was telling his party workers that the courts are “compromised”, noted Justice MInallah and said that they will excuse themselves from hearing the case if the petitioner does not have confidence in the court and accused the judiciary of being compromised.
> 
> The judge directed the petitioner’s counsel to take guidelines from the party’s leadership, adding that if the party does not have confidence in this bench, then they will refer the case to any other bench where they are comfortable.
> 
> He said that they did not want other important cases, including the missing persons' case, affected by the political statements made by the party’s leadership.
> 
> At this, Fawad’s lawyer Faisal Chaudhry pleaded with the court to listen to the case, considering it the case of missing persons.
> 
> “Do not undermine the missing persons' issue,” the judge told the lawyer.
> The IHC CJ said that they are not afraid of any campaign against the judiciary, adding that they decide cases as per the law.
> 
> “The court had listened [Imran Khan’s] yesterday’s speech. What message was conveyed to the public?” the CJP asked. He said, "your party’s followers believe that he has a flat in Manchester."
> ​Meanwhile, the IHC extended till May 12 the stay order that restrained the police from arresting former information minister Fawad Chaudhry and ex-PM’s aide Dr Shahbaz Gill in a case relating to chanting slogans against Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif and his delegation at Masjid-e-Nabwi (PBUH) in Madinah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk



Does he usually work at midnight Sunday???

Corrupt Son of a Court

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

Jungibaaz said:


> Courts did nothing wrong, their verdict restoring parliament was a fantastic defence of the constitution. Judges should continue resisting anyone trying to apply pressure.


Agree
They now need to protect Punjab assembly since assembly doesn't has numbers if current law is followed. The solution i tthinks they should declare corruption as legal and declare Islamic Hardee's on bribery as false..the moto should be "کھاؤ اور کھلاؤ "

Personally i dont see any thing bad in corruption..

As nawaz sharif put it clear 
"بھائی تمیں کیا ؟"

I mean why is IK worried about others corruption. He needs to worry about his own. I mean i think he is angry because he is not good at it.he shoudl take some lessons from nawaz sharif

if supreme court doesnt come to rescue PTI might dissolve punjab assembly since govwrnor will ask for govt to prove numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goritoes

Not a single Pakistani have any trust in SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

Jungibaaz said:


> Courts did nothing wrong, their verdict restoring parliament was a fantastic defence of the constitution. Judges should continue resisting anyone trying to apply pressure.



How did they legislate against convicted Nawaz, accused ShowBaz, excused Maryam, Guilty Zardari???


----------



## Bil

Let alone Imran Khan, my 3 years niece has no trust whatsoever and the reason is simple (no layer within the judiciary is credible). Your strings are pulled from behind by your masters, even a blind man can see it. I am amazed that you've the guts to even ask this question brazenly, wow. Are you for real man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Del said:


> Let alone Imran Khan, my 3 years niece has no trust whatsoever and the reason is simple (no layer within the judiciary is credible). Your strings are pulled from behind by your masters, even a blind man can see it. I am amazed that you've the guts to even ask this question brazenly, wow. Are you for real man.


I am amazed that people are amazed

The same courts have legalized every coup
So whats amazing about one more??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kharral

Nuff Said !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

CodeforFood said:


> The people who are supposed to write and enhance and refine the constitution?





> Established in accordance to the Part VII of the Constitution of Pakistan, it has ultimate and extensive appellate, original, and advisory jurisdictions on all courts (including the high courts, district, special and Shariat court), involving issues of laws and may act on the verdicts rendered on the cases in context in which it enjoys jurisdiction. In the court system of Pakistan, the Supreme Court is the final arbiter of legal and constitutional disputes as well as final interpreter of constitutional law, and the highest court of appeal in Pakistan.











Supreme Court of Pakistan - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Jungibaaz said:


> Courts did nothing wrong, their verdict restoring parliament was a fantastic defence of the constitution. Judges should continue resisting anyone trying to apply pressure.


Two different issues. First the matter of VoNC is not sub-judicial and every citizen has the right to disagree or criticize judiciary’s conduct. 
Second, Judge’s duty is to law and justice, just because a critic happens to be a pleader in a case against a false blasphemy charge, the judge does not have the right to ask the pleader to ‘kiss his - - - ‘ as a precondition. If his speeches are against the law, then they are a separate matter.

The issue at hand here is a blasphemy charge against all PTI leadership, which is probably the most malicious and bogus charge in Pakistans history of political victimization. What CJ did here in this plea is pure blackmail, to which he has no right to - especially regarding a sensitive issue of religious blasphemy.

Reactions: Love Love:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## That Guy

Whether the court is trusted or not is irrelevant, and has nothing to do with the cases being presented. Why is the Justice trying to bring his feelings into what should be a fact based hearing?

If he's this prone to emotional outbursts, he should immediately be removed as a judge and his cases handed over to another more competent judge.

On a side note, IK's opinion on the courts is less relevant than the people's. Even if IK said nothing, decades of incompetence from the judicial system has ruined the judiciary reputation. In other worlds, the court's have no one to blame but themselves. It's only more they've woken up to the people's complaints, because this time they messed with the wrong guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

TheDarkKnight said:


> Two different issues. First the matter of VoNC is not sub judicial and every citizen has the right to disagree or criticize judiciary conduct.
> Second Judge’s duty is to law and justice, just because a critic happens to be a pleader in a case against a false blasphemy charge, Judges do not have the right to ask them to ‘kiss their - - - ‘ as a precondition. If his speeches are against the law, then they are a separate matter.
> 
> The issue at hand here is a blasphemy charge against all PTI leadership, which is probably the most malicious and bogus charge in Pakistans history of political victimization. What CJ did here in this plea is blackmail, to which he has no right to - especially regarding a sensitive issue of religious blasphemy.


On blasphemy cases, they are ridiculous and I'm not even discussing them here, it's these kind of bs trumped up charges that were employed against opposition politicians when IK was in power. But don't worry, bs accusations never stick.

Citizens do criticise court proceedings. I've not argued that they don't have the right. I'm specifically saying that the NVC related verdicts were perfect, instead of random tangential criticisms of the courts as IK and his supporters are practising, why not try to argue the subject?


----------



## SIPRA

These pimps, in Black Gowns, expect a respect from people, which they don't deserve at all. These scoundrels are worse than common thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> The IHC CJ refused to conduct the hearing, stating that the advocate, Faisal Chaudhry, must first ask the party leadership whether they trusted the court.
> 
> “The narrative that the Supreme Court and the high courts are compromised is still being spread," Justice Minallah observed. "This court can work for 24 hours a day," he said, asking if the petitioner had any objection with the court that the court may look into.
> 
> He added that the petitioners had till tomorrow (Tuesday) to provide a response. “If you don't trust the court, let me know,” the IHC CJ stated.
> 
> CJ Minallah criticised the rhetoric of the ousted government, reminding that it was the same court that provided relief to the PTI at 11pm during the 2014 sit-in.
> 
> “If you have the slightest doubt that the high court and the Supreme Court were compromised, let me know,” the high court justice reiterated.
> 
> The chief justice also questioned the "irresponsible reporting", saying that “some analysts created an atmosphere that a martial law was imminent.”
> 
> He further censured the PTI for flaming doubts on the country's institutions when Imran questioned courts opening at night
> 
> Responding to the IHC CJ's remarks, PTI's counsel Faisal Chaudhry said that he would again ask the petitioner if they wanted to withdraw the petition from the IHC.
> 
> Chief Justice Athar Minallah continued to lambast the PTI stating that they did not have confidence in the courts and were telling the public that the courts had been compromised.
> 
> In efforts to prompt a response, the CJ stated, “Imran Khan is constantly questioning the court, do Imran Khan and PTI not trust the court?”
> 
> Advocate Chaudhry stated that he had confidence in the high court and urged the judge to hear the case.
> 
> CJ Minallah expressed his disappointment with the party’s comments, stating that “it is unfortunate that a political leader stands in a meeting and tells workers that the courts have been compromised.”
> 
> The high court justice stated that the court respects the leaders of every democratic party. However, the PTI had accused him of owning an apartment in Manchester, adding that that the Honorable Justice Mansoor Ali Shah was also not spared.
> 
> The IHC has currently directed Faisal Chaudhry to take instructions and inform the court whether PTI chairman Imran Khan had confidence in them, otherwise the case will be sent to different bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHC wants to know whether Imran trusts courts | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Seeks reply from PTI chairman till May 12 in blasphemy case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk


If nawaz sherif removes next army chief. 

Then let this athar minullah open courts at night. 
The bastard has no shame.... 
Even prostitutes are more honorable. 

This is the right of the any pm to change coas. 
COAS IS NOT GOD.... 
Only allah will judge you judges



Jungibaaz said:


> On blasphemy cases, they are ridiculous and I'm not even discussing them here, it's these kind of bs trumped up charges that were employed against opposition politicians when IK was in power. But don't worry, bs accusations never stick.
> 
> Citizens do criticise court proceedings. I've not argued that they don't have the right. I'm specifically saying that the NVC related verdicts were perfect, instead of random tangential criticisms of the courts as IK and his supporters are practising, why not try to argue the subject?


What kind of blasphemy charges did imran khan imposed on his opposition.
Actually we his supporters are tired of playing fair. Its time we also play dirty and we have lots more.



Jungibaaz said:


> On blasphemy cases, they are ridiculous and I'm not even discussing them here, it's these kind of bs trumped up charges that were employed against opposition politicians when IK was in power. But don't worry, bs accusations never stick.
> 
> Citizens do criticise court proceedings. I've not argued that they don't have the right. I'm specifically saying that the NVC related verdicts were perfect, instead of random tangential criticisms of the courts as IK and his supporters are practising, why not try to argue the subject?


What kind of blasphemy charges did imran khan imposed on his opposition.
Actually we his supporters are tired of playing fair. Its time we also play dirty and we have lots more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Dalit

They are even irked when you point out their transgressions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Max

PTI lawyers should have told him recently in an international survey our judiciary was ranked 130th among 139, should we trust our judiciary?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Jungibaaz said:


> On blasphemy cases, they are ridiculous and I'm not even discussing them here, it's these kind of bs trumped up charges that were employed against opposition politicians when IK was in power. But don't worry, bs accusations never stick.
> 
> Citizens do criticise court proceedings. I've not argued that they don't have the right. I'm specifically saying that the NVC related verdicts were perfect, instead of random tangential criticisms of the courts as IK and his supporters are practising, why not try to argue the subject?


I am not sure when PTI brought blasphemy charges against opponents? There are have been corruption cases and some have seen convictions from courts. About arguing the subject, it has been argued. But would you mind extending and following this advice for NS and AZ corruption cases as well?

Anyway, political parties have and can plead their case in public regarding political and other issues. The topic here is CJ dismissal of the plea, which at least looks unjust and unlawful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

He knows the answer. Most supporters of IK are saying it openly. But he wants IK to say it. He's baiting him. That will give him pretext for whatever it is he wants to do with IK.


----------



## mudas777

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> The IHC CJ refused to conduct the hearing, stating that the advocate, Faisal Chaudhry, must first ask the party leadership whether they trusted the court.
> 
> “The narrative that the Supreme Court and the high courts are compromised is still being spread," Justice Minallah observed. "This court can work for 24 hours a day," he said, asking if the petitioner had any objection with the court that the court may look into.
> 
> He added that the petitioners had till tomorrow (Tuesday) to provide a response. “If you don't trust the court, let me know,” the IHC CJ stated.
> 
> CJ Minallah criticised the rhetoric of the ousted government, reminding that it was the same court that provided relief to the PTI at 11pm during the 2014 sit-in.
> 
> “If you have the slightest doubt that the high court and the Supreme Court were compromised, let me know,” the high court justice reiterated.
> 
> The chief justice also questioned the "irresponsible reporting", saying that “some analysts created an atmosphere that a martial law was imminent.”
> 
> He further censured the PTI for flaming doubts on the country's institutions when Imran questioned courts opening at night
> 
> Responding to the IHC CJ's remarks, PTI's counsel Faisal Chaudhry said that he would again ask the petitioner if they wanted to withdraw the petition from the IHC.
> 
> Chief Justice Athar Minallah continued to lambast the PTI stating that they did not have confidence in the courts and were telling the public that the courts had been compromised.
> 
> In efforts to prompt a response, the CJ stated, “Imran Khan is constantly questioning the court, do Imran Khan and PTI not trust the court?”
> 
> Advocate Chaudhry stated that he had confidence in the high court and urged the judge to hear the case.
> 
> CJ Minallah expressed his disappointment with the party’s comments, stating that “it is unfortunate that a political leader stands in a meeting and tells workers that the courts have been compromised.”
> 
> The high court justice stated that the court respects the leaders of every democratic party. However, the PTI had accused him of owning an apartment in Manchester, adding that that the Honorable Justice Mansoor Ali Shah was also not spared.
> 
> The IHC has currently directed Faisal Chaudhry to take instructions and inform the court whether PTI chairman Imran Khan had confidence in them, otherwise the case will be sent to different bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHC wants to know whether Imran trusts courts | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Seeks reply from PTI chairman till May 12 in blasphemy case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk


Tell this crocked cockroach he is getting paid for sitting at that seat so have a decency and do work at a day and civilized times. Trust in courts absolutely not and this is not his job to wish for trust in him you just do your job and watch out for the day of reckoning when your turn will come.


----------



## M. Sarmad

Jungibaaz said:


> Courts did nothing wrong, their verdict restoring parliament was a fantastic defence of the constitution. Judges should continue resisting anyone trying to apply pressure.



Is that supposed to be a sarcastic comment?... The constitution of Pakistan categorically forbids courts from interfering in the proceedings of the Parliament. And the Parliament is not allowed to drag judges and their decisions on the floor of the Parliament. This is the most basic principle of the doctrine of separation of powers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crankthatskunk

PTI should send a reference against this idiot to the Supreme Judicial Council. From his remarks it is clear that he is bias and should not be a judge. 
Judge should not make any remarks, he should decide the cases according ot the laws and merits. Which this crooked judge had not been doing, there are plenty of very objectionable decisions by this corrupt thug, who is part of Kanna Dajjal cabal. 

People objecting to opening of courts at unusual times, which only happens when Sharifs want decsions in their favours. The courts always obliged them, why Pakistanis trust such courts!!


----------



## Jungibaaz

M. Sarmad said:


> Is that supposed to be a sarcastic comment?... The constitution of Pakistan categorically forbids courts from interfering in the proceedings of the Parliament. And the Parliament is not allowed to drag judges and their decisions on the floor of the Parliament. This is the most basic principle of the doctrine of separation of powers


Incorrect assessment, happy to explain this again when I have time.


----------



## koolio

The courts can only blame themselves for the massive trust deficit in the public for the judiciary, recent actions by Judiciary will take a very long time to heal.

SC was very quick to take suo moto against deputy speakers ruling, but it still can't conclude on the case of article 63.


----------



## M. Sarmad

Jungibaaz said:


> Incorrect assessment, happy to explain this again when I have time.



This is not an assessment but basic facts.. You are free to try prove otherwise


----------



## SaadH

Jungibaaz said:


> Courts did nothing wrong, their verdict restoring parliament was a fantastic defence of the constitution. Judges should continue resisting anyone trying to apply pressure.


Yes including the part where members of the parliament were given briefcases full of money...that was also a stunning and intrepid defense of the constitution.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts​The IHC CJ says judges are not afraid of any campaign against judiciary; says they decide cases as per the law​
> By Web Desk
> May 09, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar MInallah. Photo: IHC website/file
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief (IHC) Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the PTI’s leadership doesn't have trust in the judiciary.
> 
> Justice Minallah issued the remarks while hearing a petition submitted by PTI’s leader Fawad Chaudhry, challenging the cases filed against Imran Khan and the top leadership of his party over the Masjid-e-Nabwi incident.
> At the outset of today’s hearing, Justice Minallah noted: “Yesterday, PTI Chairman Imran Khan once again questioned why the courts were opened at 12am.”
> 
> He asked whether "PTI chairman has trust in courts or not?”
> 
> The petitioner was telling his party workers that the courts are “compromised”, noted Justice MInallah and said that they will excuse themselves from hearing the case if the petitioner does not have confidence in the court and accused the judiciary of being compromised.
> 
> The judge directed the petitioner’s counsel to take guidelines from the party’s leadership, adding that if the party does not have confidence in this bench, then they will refer the case to any other bench where they are comfortable.
> 
> He said that they did not want other important cases, including the missing persons' case, affected by the political statements made by the party’s leadership.
> 
> At this, Fawad’s lawyer Faisal Chaudhry pleaded with the court to listen to the case, considering it the case of missing persons.
> 
> “Do not undermine the missing persons' issue,” the judge told the lawyer.
> The IHC CJ said that they are not afraid of any campaign against the judiciary, adding that they decide cases as per the law.
> 
> “The court had listened [Imran Khan’s] yesterday’s speech. What message was conveyed to the public?” the CJP asked. He said, "your party’s followers believe that he has a flat in Manchester."
> ​Meanwhile, the IHC extended till May 12 the stay order that restrained the police from arresting former information minister Fawad Chaudhry and ex-PM’s aide Dr Shahbaz Gill in a case relating to chanting slogans against Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif and his delegation at Masjid-e-Nabwi (PBUH) in Madinah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk


PTI ki kya zaroorat he awam se ee pooch lain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mhosein

Forget whether PTI has any faith or trust in the Justice System of Pakistan, NO PAKISTANI IN THEIR RIGHT MIND HAS ANY TRUST OR FAITH IN THE JUSTICE SYSTEM.

Pakistani politicians, judges, army chiefs, presidents and bureaucrats are like Tawaifs, as the old saying goes "_Paisa phek, Tamasha dekh_".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deltadart

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> The IHC CJ refused to conduct the hearing, stating that the advocate, Faisal Chaudhry, must first ask the party leadership whether they trusted the court.
> 
> “The narrative that the Supreme Court and the high courts are compromised is still being spread," Justice Minallah observed. "This court can work for 24 hours a day," he said, asking if the petitioner had any objection with the court that the court may look into.
> 
> He added that the petitioners had till tomorrow (Tuesday) to provide a response. “If you don't trust the court, let me know,” the IHC CJ stated.
> 
> CJ Minallah criticised the rhetoric of the ousted government, reminding that it was the same court that provided relief to the PTI at 11pm during the 2014 sit-in.
> 
> “If you have the slightest doubt that the high court and the Supreme Court were compromised, let me know,” the high court justice reiterated.
> 
> The chief justice also questioned the "irresponsible reporting", saying that “some analysts created an atmosphere that a martial law was imminent.”
> 
> He further censured the PTI for flaming doubts on the country's institutions when Imran questioned courts opening at night
> 
> Responding to the IHC CJ's remarks, PTI's counsel Faisal Chaudhry said that he would again ask the petitioner if they wanted to withdraw the petition from the IHC.
> 
> Chief Justice Athar Minallah continued to lambast the PTI stating that they did not have confidence in the courts and were telling the public that the courts had been compromised.
> 
> In efforts to prompt a response, the CJ stated, “Imran Khan is constantly questioning the court, do Imran Khan and PTI not trust the court?”
> 
> Advocate Chaudhry stated that he had confidence in the high court and urged the judge to hear the case.
> 
> CJ Minallah expressed his disappointment with the party’s comments, stating that “it is unfortunate that a political leader stands in a meeting and tells workers that the courts have been compromised.”
> 
> The high court justice stated that the court respects the leaders of every democratic party. However, the PTI had accused him of owning an apartment in Manchester, adding that that the Honorable Justice Mansoor Ali Shah was also not spared.
> 
> The IHC has currently directed Faisal Chaudhry to take instructions and inform the court whether PTI chairman Imran Khan had confidence in them, otherwise the case will be sent to different bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHC wants to know whether Imran trusts courts | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Seeks reply from PTI chairman till May 12 in blasphemy case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk


Pakistani courts were never exemplary to begin with, but their recent antics and rulings have shaken people leftover trust in the justice system. These robbers and thugs in black robes are always open to dispense justice to the highest bidders. These evil princes of injustice are destroying this country.
These corrupt sell out judges have the nerve to put down and belittle those who question their lack of integrity and blatant partialitiy as the enemies of the state. So anyone questioning the misdeeds of the neutrals, judiciary, thuggish political dynasties is an enemy of the state now?


----------



## airmarshal

No sane person will have trust in IHC when it keeps extending Maryam bail but opens at midnight for an action which did not even happen!


----------



## Jungibaaz

M. Sarmad said:


> This is not an assessment but basic facts.. You are free to try prove otherwise


Sure, happily.


----------



## Adnan12333

airmarshal said:


> No sane person will have trust in IHC when it keeps extending Maryam bail but opens at midnight for an action which did not even happen!


On top of that reason for bail is that she is taking care of her Dad who is living in England. **** the courts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## War Thunder

Jungibaaz said:


> Courts did nothing wrong, their verdict restoring parliament was a fantastic defence of the constitution. Judges should continue resisting anyone trying to apply pressure.



Can you please move to a small Island and start a new country of your own and invite all fellow thinkers to live with you?


----------



## Jango

Shouldn't courts only be responding to discussions in the court room and not rally speeches by political leaders?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts​The IHC CJ says judges are not afraid of any campaign against judiciary; says they decide cases as per the law​
> By Web Desk
> May 09, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar MInallah. Photo: IHC website/file
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief (IHC) Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the PTI’s leadership doesn't have trust in the judiciary.
> 
> Justice Minallah issued the remarks while hearing a petition submitted by PTI’s leader Fawad Chaudhry, challenging the cases filed against Imran Khan and the top leadership of his party over the Masjid-e-Nabwi incident.
> At the outset of today’s hearing, Justice Minallah noted: “Yesterday, PTI Chairman Imran Khan once again questioned why the courts were opened at 12am.”
> 
> He asked whether "PTI chairman has trust in courts or not?”
> 
> The petitioner was telling his party workers that the courts are “compromised”, noted Justice MInallah and said that they will excuse themselves from hearing the case if the petitioner does not have confidence in the court and accused the judiciary of being compromised.
> 
> The judge directed the petitioner’s counsel to take guidelines from the party’s leadership, adding that if the party does not have confidence in this bench, then they will refer the case to any other bench where they are comfortable.
> 
> He said that they did not want other important cases, including the missing persons' case, affected by the political statements made by the party’s leadership.
> 
> At this, Fawad’s lawyer Faisal Chaudhry pleaded with the court to listen to the case, considering it the case of missing persons.
> 
> “Do not undermine the missing persons' issue,” the judge told the lawyer.
> The IHC CJ said that they are not afraid of any campaign against the judiciary, adding that they decide cases as per the law.
> 
> “The court had listened [Imran Khan’s] yesterday’s speech. What message was conveyed to the public?” the CJP asked. He said, "your party’s followers believe that he has a flat in Manchester."
> ​Meanwhile, the IHC extended till May 12 the stay order that restrained the police from arresting former information minister Fawad Chaudhry and ex-PM’s aide Dr Shahbaz Gill in a case relating to chanting slogans against Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif and his delegation at Masjid-e-Nabwi (PBUH) in Madinah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk


The most important question is o the Pakistani people have trust in the judiciary?


----------



## ARMalik

Even Micky Mouse have more integrity than these so called Judges. I would honestly call them as someone selling themselves on a street corner rather than judges.


----------



## PradoTLC

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts​The IHC CJ says judges are not afraid of any campaign against judiciary; says they decide cases as per the law​
> By Web Desk
> May 09, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar MInallah. Photo: IHC website/file
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief (IHC) Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the PTI’s leadership doesn't have trust in the judiciary.
> 
> Justice Minallah issued the remarks while hearing a petition submitted by PTI’s leader Fawad Chaudhry, challenging the cases filed against Imran Khan and the top leadership of his party over the Masjid-e-Nabwi incident.
> At the outset of today’s hearing, Justice Minallah noted: “Yesterday, PTI Chairman Imran Khan once again questioned why the courts were opened at 12am.”
> 
> He asked whether "PTI chairman has trust in courts or not?”
> 
> The petitioner was telling his party workers that the courts are “compromised”, noted Justice MInallah and said that they will excuse themselves from hearing the case if the petitioner does not have confidence in the court and accused the judiciary of being compromised.
> 
> The judge directed the petitioner’s counsel to take guidelines from the party’s leadership, adding that if the party does not have confidence in this bench, then they will refer the case to any other bench where they are comfortable.
> 
> He said that they did not want other important cases, including the missing persons' case, affected by the political statements made by the party’s leadership.
> 
> At this, Fawad’s lawyer Faisal Chaudhry pleaded with the court to listen to the case, considering it the case of missing persons.
> 
> “Do not undermine the missing persons' issue,” the judge told the lawyer.
> The IHC CJ said that they are not afraid of any campaign against the judiciary, adding that they decide cases as per the law.
> 
> “The court had listened [Imran Khan’s] yesterday’s speech. What message was conveyed to the public?” the CJP asked. He said, "your party’s followers believe that he has a flat in Manchester."
> ​Meanwhile, the IHC extended till May 12 the stay order that restrained the police from arresting former information minister Fawad Chaudhry and ex-PM’s aide Dr Shahbaz Gill in a case relating to chanting slogans against Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif and his delegation at Masjid-e-Nabwi (PBUH) in Madinah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk





No we don’t


----------



## Stealth

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts​The IHC CJ says judges are not afraid of any campaign against judiciary; says they decide cases as per the law​
> By Web Desk
> May 09, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar MInallah. Photo: IHC website/file
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief (IHC) Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the PTI’s leadership doesn't have trust in the judiciary.
> 
> Justice Minallah issued the remarks while hearing a petition submitted by PTI’s leader Fawad Chaudhry, challenging the cases filed against Imran Khan and the top leadership of his party over the Masjid-e-Nabwi incident.
> At the outset of today’s hearing, Justice Minallah noted: “Yesterday, PTI Chairman Imran Khan once again questioned why the courts were opened at 12am.”
> 
> He asked whether "PTI chairman has trust in courts or not?”
> 
> The petitioner was telling his party workers that the courts are “compromised”, noted Justice MInallah and said that they will excuse themselves from hearing the case if the petitioner does not have confidence in the court and accused the judiciary of being compromised.
> 
> The judge directed the petitioner’s counsel to take guidelines from the party’s leadership, adding that if the party does not have confidence in this bench, then they will refer the case to any other bench where they are comfortable.
> 
> He said that they did not want other important cases, including the missing persons' case, affected by the political statements made by the party’s leadership.
> 
> At this, Fawad’s lawyer Faisal Chaudhry pleaded with the court to listen to the case, considering it the case of missing persons.
> 
> “Do not undermine the missing persons' issue,” the judge told the lawyer.
> The IHC CJ said that they are not afraid of any campaign against the judiciary, adding that they decide cases as per the law.
> 
> “The court had listened [Imran Khan’s] yesterday’s speech. What message was conveyed to the public?” the CJP asked. He said, "your party’s followers believe that he has a flat in Manchester."
> ​Meanwhile, the IHC extended till May 12 the stay order that restrained the police from arresting former information minister Fawad Chaudhry and ex-PM’s aide Dr Shahbaz Gill in a case relating to chanting slogans against Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif and his delegation at Masjid-e-Nabwi (PBUH) in Madinah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk


Mohtaram judge sahab the narrative “courts are compromised” not because of Khan’s allegation but because of 131/139 @ global justice rank. 

Model town? TT cases? Ayan Ali? Dr Asim? Uzair baloch? sauhlat Mirza? Omni Group and 100000 of such cases of elite with zero result. We can understand the black blanket involvement of state institues and weak prosecutions of FIA and NAB but kanoon andha huta hay judge nahi usko sab dikta hay…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

TheDarkKnight said:


> Two different issues. First the matter of VoNC is not sub-judicial and every citizen has the right to disagree or criticize judiciary’s conduct.
> Second, Judge’s duty is to law and justice, just because a critic happens to be a pleader in a case against a false blasphemy charge, the judge does not have the right to ask the pleader to ‘kiss his - - - ‘ as a precondition. If his speeches are against the law, then they are a separate matter.
> 
> The issue at hand here is a blasphemy charge against all PTI leadership, which is probably the most malicious and bogus charge in Pakistans history of political victimization. What CJ did here in this plea is pure blackmail, to which he has no right to - especially regarding a sensitive issue of religious blasphemy.


Lol, i mean its stupid to argue law here
Everyone knows its about danda

Supreme court ignores presdential ordinance and then runs and do sou motou at midnight..

Danda legalized all prior martial laws including mushi through courts

Another martial law..this is how it will be rembered and written



Stealth said:


> Mohtaram judge sahab the narrative “courts are compromised” not because of Khan’s allegation but because of 131/139 @ global justice rank.
> 
> Model town? TT cases? Ayan Ali? Dr Asim? Uzair baloch? sauhlat Mirza? Omni Group and 100000 of such cases of elite with zero result. We can understand the black blanket involvement of state institues and weak prosecutions of FIA and NAB but kanoon andha huta hay judge nahi usko sab dikta hay…


Weak prosecution is a myth
There are dozens of books of detail records that a meticulously collected

Since the cases froze last yr i told you guys that PMLN is coming in power

While Zardari is on NRO since 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Olympus81

The Judiciary are ranked 130/140 for a good reason. 

Money laundering cases, Nawaz absconding case, Model town massacre.

These courts have huge backlog but will open on a Sunday night on the instructions of Establishment. 

Hey moron, get your head out of the sand. The public is itching to create chaos. Only thing standing in the way is Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Longhorn

VCheng said:


> This is absolute BS.
> 
> A professed trust in any court of law is NOT a criterion for seeking justice according to the relevant laws, for either the prosecution or the defense. One would assume a judge of a high court would know something as basic as that.
> 
> Just when one thinks Pakistan as a country could not sink any lower .... out come absolutely stupefying statements like this from those who should know better.


Chor ki darhi mein tinka.


----------



## Sugarcane

B!tches of Riches Aliya and Uzma have woken up or not yet.


----------



## Longhorn

EternalMortal said:


> Have courts resolved the countless # of cases in their backlog? Why would the common man trust these courts when they've been denied justice for decades.





ziaulislam said:


> I am amazed that people are amazed
> 
> The same courts have legalized every coup
> So whats amazing about one more??


The Pakistani courts and justice system are a randi khana.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

This allegation of courts supporting the Estab. and Sharifs, infact, controlled and is pliable is not an allegation of Imran Khan, it was an allegation of the vast majority of the people of Pakistan...just look at the Twitter trend 'Imported Hukumat Namanzor', and read the comments, these Judges are still frozen in time, living under a rock for long.

Pakistan as a nation has changed, about time these Judges also change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot forever

ziaulislam said:


> Lol, i mean its stupid to argue law here
> Everyone knows its about danda
> 
> Supreme court ignores presdential ordinance and then runs and do sou motou at midnight..
> 
> Danda legalized all prior martial laws including mushi through courts
> 
> Another martial law..this is how it will be rembered and written
> 
> 
> Weak prosecution is a myth
> There are dozens of books of detail records that a meticulously collected
> 
> Since the cases froze last yr i told you guys that PMLN is coming in power
> 
> While Zardari is on NRO since 2018



American sponsered NRO 2.0. 

The plan is to enslave our younger generation. 

No free man is tolerated in power corridors. These traitor dynasties are protected by America. They can get away with anything, they know it. 

In a country where COAS first has to get a NOC from America to be nominated. 

It is painful to write this when this country is already finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

The one thing to come out of this whole tragic episode is that all veils have been lifted, all myths have been dispelled, and all doubts have been resolved. 
Pakistan cannot even claim to be a democratic system by any definition of the word. 
Pakistan has been proven to be a feudal oligarchy, run by a corrupt and treacherous kleptocracy, propped up by a compromised military leadership, justified and protected by a sold out judicial system. 
Let us not have any doubts as to what has been done to the motherland that was built on the hopes, dreams and blood sacrifices of millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghessan

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts​The IHC CJ says judges are not afraid of any campaign against judiciary; says they decide cases as per the law​
> By Web Desk
> May 09, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar MInallah. Photo: IHC website/file
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief (IHC) Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the PTI’s leadership doesn't have trust in the judiciary.
> 
> Justice Minallah issued the remarks while hearing a petition submitted by PTI’s leader Fawad Chaudhry, challenging the cases filed against Imran Khan and the top leadership of his party over the Masjid-e-Nabwi incident.
> At the outset of today’s hearing, Justice Minallah noted: “Yesterday, PTI Chairman Imran Khan once again questioned why the courts were opened at 12am.”
> 
> He asked whether "PTI chairman has trust in courts or not?”
> 
> The petitioner was telling his party workers that the courts are “compromised”, noted Justice MInallah and said that they will excuse themselves from hearing the case if the petitioner does not have confidence in the court and accused the judiciary of being compromised.
> 
> The judge directed the petitioner’s counsel to take guidelines from the party’s leadership, adding that if the party does not have confidence in this bench, then they will refer the case to any other bench where they are comfortable.
> 
> He said that they did not want other important cases, including the missing persons' case, affected by the political statements made by the party’s leadership.
> 
> At this, Fawad’s lawyer Faisal Chaudhry pleaded with the court to listen to the case, considering it the case of missing persons.
> 
> “Do not undermine the missing persons' issue,” the judge told the lawyer.
> The IHC CJ said that they are not afraid of any campaign against the judiciary, adding that they decide cases as per the law.
> 
> “The court had listened [Imran Khan’s] yesterday’s speech. What message was conveyed to the public?” the CJP asked. He said, "your party’s followers believe that he has a flat in Manchester."
> ​Meanwhile, the IHC extended till May 12 the stay order that restrained the police from arresting former information minister Fawad Chaudhry and ex-PM’s aide Dr Shahbaz Gill in a case relating to chanting slogans against Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif and his delegation at Masjid-e-Nabwi (PBUH) in Madinah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irked by Imran Khan’s allegations, Justice Minallah asks whether PTI has trust in courts
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Irked by ousted prime minister Imran Khan’s continuous allegations against the courts, Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar Minallah on Monday observed that it seems the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk



making things controversial themselves and then asking silly questions?

this is not judiciary, this is judges who when take suo moto out of their own liking OR taking a parchi out of a glass jar full with the selected options of their own. 

and when their offices were opening at night, he should have ask himself how many times they have open offices for missing persons. 

judiciary in Pakistan is for judges and not the other way round. we are losing the ethics and the root cause is parliament, who could have make these judges align to the the constitution with legislation but the stooges sitting in parliament love to play judiciary with lose ends to their cause.


----------



## Ghessan

VCheng said:


> This is absolute BS.
> 
> A professed trust in any court of law is NOT a criterion for seeking justice according to the relevant laws, for either the prosecution or the defense. One would assume a judge of a high court would know something as basic as that.
> 
> Just when one thinks Pakistan as a country could not sink any lower .... out come absolutely stupefying statements like this from those who should know better.


they are hiding behind cruelty of the British law towards Muslims of India living in pre-partition era. we could not even get them rid of the white wigs they wear although it was modified in the 80s to go away with the wigs.


----------



## Pandora

These are same courts ranked 130th in global ranking. Imagine the scale and level of these judges just by looking at this rating. Bitcches of the riches is a very apt description of these Mofos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

East India Company and their poodles hijacked the country. It's time to get freedom from these devils.


----------



## Jazzbot

HttpError said:


> No one has any trust in courts.




Correction:

No one, except corrupt powerful elite, has any trust in courts.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Olympus81

Hope the judges stumble into this thread. 🤣


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
"Trust us or not." Judges should not be required to ask this question. Judges speak. You make decisions in such a way that it is clear that you are only subject to the Constitution and the law. You will sit down at midnight to hear an appeal against a dismissal that has not been dismissed.


----------



## Shehryar Ashraf

with a ranking of 120. no one has trust in "courts".
honestly how is it that the honourable judges still have their breathing privileges?


----------



## akramishaqkhan

These justices are speaking out of both sides of their mouths. They are enabling an environment that is moving towards complete anarchy. 

They took an extra-constitutional step in how they handled the VoNC. They had zero jurisdictional oversight on the process. And the process lays out clearly how such matters need to be held. 

They have enabled PDM to take these steps and this is in effect causing the entire system to loose any semblance of credibility. Even the Courts' credibility is suspect. People's perception of justice is as important as justice itself. When people loose confidence then it hurts the entire process.

Now they are complaining about IK. IK is just a manifestation of people's emotion. You loose IK and perhaps this movement will take a turn for the worse and becoming uncontrollable. Then we are likely to see scenes like Sri Lanka. 

In terms of removing voting rights for overseas Pakistan. If that passes, then watch how fast money exits from Pakistan. 
Most of Pakistan's IT industry is owned or operated or directly linked with Expat Pakistanis. IT industries are not like manufacturing plants. Moving them is easier than we think. I know one such company that is likely to start the unwinding process if things keep playing out the way it is. The general view for these sort of moves is driven by a growing belief that there is no law left in the country, especially as you see how the courts operate. That does not make for a stable business environment.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Genghis Khan had killed 40 million people As he breathed his last, he asked his spiritual teacher, QiuChuji, "I have the blood of 40 million people." Can I be forgiven? 
Genghis Khan's teacher repeated the historical phrase 
"Go to Lahore High Court."

لاہور ہائیکورٹ ٹر جا پتر​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SD 10

abey ch****** bs** nahi kartay trust hum


----------



## Gripen9

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.
> Genghis Khan had killed 40 million people As he breathed his last, he asked his spiritual teacher, QiuChuji, "I have the blood of 40 million people." Can I be forgiven?
> Genghis Khan's teacher repeated the historical phrase
> "Go to Lahore High Court."
> 
> لاہور ہائیکورٹ ٹر جا پتر​


Correction .. laWhore HC ya Lohaar HC


----------

